# Leyland 384 Alternator upgrade



## 77tarheel (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone replaced the factory positive ground alternator system with a negative ground system? I once had a '73 Triumph TR6 and a shop did this with a Mopar alternator and off-the-shelf regulator. My stock alternator doesn't charge and looking for a reasonable replacement.

Thanks


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

I do it few times . Positive ground alternator system was in old version ursus c28 with a negative in nev wersion ursus c330 (that the same engine ) .Problems are starter - when You change positive ground on negative (You must change battery -when charging will be ok but when You try start the engine -starter will be rotate in diferent side (we replace starter from version with negative ground & everything was ok .(You could replace wirings in starter but its complicated -I do it too)


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

Have installed many delco alternators a self energising unit just flip the battery around and be sure there is a heavy gauge wire running from the batt to alternator to prevent a fire the generators on these were very low output so the wiring was light


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi .IF You think about Delco Remy : 21SI Alternator Series (its alternators what I mend it -its inside in most europen cars . Diagram is in attached files.http://www.newindo.com/delcoremy/images/21siAlternatorFrDelcoRemy.jpg (If Your type is different let me info about it)


----------



## 77tarheel (Jul 22, 2010)

speedbuff, how about the starter wiring as mentioned by owner21. Thanks owner21.


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

flip the battery around so ground is - tive. if in doubt jumper stater with wiring disconnected it should spin in the same direction have done this before if you need more help please post and if I have your email sdress I can send a wiring diagram of both positive and negative systems both were used on the same tractor.There is only 1 lucas m50 starter there are no negative and positive starters they are the same units does not matter what the polarity is from the factory . go ahead bench test it it only spins one way.I dont know anything about urus tractors so they might well be wired different internally but lucas starters are not hope this helps


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

i wanna watch ya "flip" that battery around... ;-)

william...


----------

